# Missing Tabby Cat



## Suzy Masterson (Jul 11, 2013)

I lost my cat and have been searching the local area but had no luck! Feels like I've lost a member of the family. If you're a pet lover, you'll know how I feel.. Gutted!

*Che* is a fluffy tailed mix colour tabby. He went missing from the Guinness Trust estate Loughborough Park on Friday. Che was wearing a black skull n cross bone collar with name tag and my number. He's likely to be in the surrounding area. I'm worried as he's an indoor cat and is probably quite vulnerable. He may be in your garden! Please keep an eye out for him. Missing him big time ;(

Much love and thanks x


----------



## Manter (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh no!  Hope you find him....  I'm nearer Tulse Hill so unlikely he'll have wandered this far but sure people at that end will keep an eye


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's a photo of the cat:


----------



## youngian (Jul 11, 2013)

Perhaps he's in Bolivia leading a band of meowist guerrillas (I'll get my coat).


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sure he will turn up soon. Do you have a local lost and found pets Facebook group?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2013)

come home safe, che-kitty


----------



## Milo Brown (Jul 12, 2013)

What a cuttie. I hope you find him soon.


----------



## rachelf (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello Suzy,

Just saw this post - any news yet?

So sorry that Che is missing, he's such a beautiful cat.
Same thing happened to me.... keep looking!

I got lots of phone calls when I put small flyers with details/photo of cat through people's letterboxes as well as posters up on the surrounding streets.
It's worth putting posters up over a slightly wider area than you think, as cats tend to roam quite wide. As yours is an indoor, he might be hiding during the day - worth going out at dusk and calling / shaking treats box, or leaving out nice smelly food and watching to see who comes out.
Are any nearby houses having renovation work? A friend's cat got accidentally shut in a house that was having it's windows replaced.

Good luck!

http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/recovery-lostcattips.php
http://articles.compassionatepetservices.com/lost-cat-behavior/lost-cat-search/


----------



## fogbat (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful pusscat. Hope he turns up soon, looking a little sheepish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2013)

Che, you need to get home now! Have Tweeted this thread.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 19, 2013)

Is this the same cat which has a flyer outside the library? I'll keep a lookout. Hope he turns up.


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi there, I don't live in Brixton so can't help look for him, but just thought I'd offer a suggestion (as someone who also has indoor cats). Indoor cats can behave a bit differently when lost than cats that are used to being outside. It's entirely possible that he might be hiding somewhere nearby and not know which way is up if he's not used to being outdoors. Even cats that usually come when called will not respond if they are nervous, so if this is his first time being outside then it's worth checking under every shrub and in every shed/garage within sight of the door he exited from. If he's not used to being outdoors then he's more likely to be hiding nearby than to have gone on a lengthy wander. Even so, do contact local vets and rescues, and put up posters in a wide area, so that if anyone spots him they can call you. Definitely ask your neighbours to let you have a look in their shed if there are sheds nearby.

If he wasn't neutered then disregard that advice, toms will brave anything to have a 20 second encounter with a female half a mile away.

I do hope you find him soon.


----------



## calno4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wondering if you found your cat? I lost mine for a week once when I lived there. He was inside the bin cupboard at the bottom of the block.


----------

